# Ghost vs Canyon



## nikl69 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte gern mal eure Meinung. Ich such ja schon ne weile ein Fully und eigentlich war mein Favorit Cube, aber.....
Jetzt bin ich durch Zufall auf dieses aufmerksam geworden
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2010/bikes/miss/miss-amr/miss-amr-5700/
Ich schau eigentlich nicht nach Frauen Modellen, aber das sagt mir zu, hat nicht diese geknickte Oberrohr. Hab mir die Daten angesehen und das Oberrohr ist 2cm kürzer als das beim Canyon, Frauen haben ja in der Regel einen kürzeren Oberkörper wie Männer. Ja, ich weiß, ich muss Probefahren, mach ich auch, aber vielleicht weiß einer was zum Rad oder zum kürzern Oberrohr. Sonst is nix am Rad was Frauentypisch wäre, oder überseh ich was?
Hier mal das Canyon
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1780 

Ahhh, bevor ichs vergess, wie ist das eigentlich mit ner 150mm Gabel bergauf?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

...frauen haben beileibe nicht immer einen kürzeren oberkörper ...
finde das canyon besser - gefällt mir einfach besser und ich kenne jemanden , der es fährt und sehr zufrieden ist . 
bei ner 150er gabel solltest du schon absenken können , sonst macht bergauf mit sicherheit nicht lange spass ... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. Juni 2010)

Das Verhältnis Ober/ Unterkörper ist bei Frauen anders als bei Männern, daher macht ein kürzeres Oberrohr schon Sinn, aber das muss man halt ausprobieren.
Das Canyon kann man nicht Probefahren, es ist schwerer und ne 150mm Gabel ist für mich schon ziemlich heftig, 120 würde schon langen.
Wie darf ich mir das absenken vorstellen? geht das bein fahren? so wie lockout?


----------



## Nuala (6. Juni 2010)

ich kann bei meinem enduro die federgabel zwar absenken, mache es aber nie, da ich es wahrscheinlich dann vergessen würde... klar, es ist ein bisschen anstrengender, aber dafür ist der spaß beim runterpreschen umso größer! ich fahre mit der 150mm-gabel (freeride-)touren, bei denen es gelegentlich auch schon mal vorkommt an die 1000hm am stück (hoch) zu machen. ich weiß, die cc-lerinnen unter euch werden jetzt denken, pffffffhhh, das ist ja gar nix  aber fahrt das mal mit mit safetyjacket, sämtlichen anderen protektoren, fullface-helm und einem 15-16kg (hängt davon ab, wie viel schlamm am rahmen klebt...) mtb, das kann ganz schön anstrengend sein! aber ich will halt den spaß bei der abfahrt echt nicht missen  und deshalb geht´s jetzt gleich ab in den wald!


----------



## izun (6. Juni 2010)

hallo nikl69, 
nehme an, wir sind gleich alt. bin auch jahrgang 69.... ich hab mir letztes jahr das ghost miss amr 5700 gekauft und ich bin SUPER zufrieden!!! kann ich nur empfehlen. ich finde es sehr gut, dass das oberrohr geknickt ist, da stößt frau sich dann nicht so schnell, wenn doch der fuss runter muss. insgesamt hat der rahmen eine kurze geometrie, so dass man etwas aufrechter sitzt. das finde ich sehr angenehm unter dem aspekt, dass dann die schultern nicht so schnell verspannen. 
allerdings, wie meine vorrednerinnen, 120 mm an der gabel ist schon okay, aber es könnte auch was mehr sein. kommt aber drauf an, was du wiegst, bzw was du fahren willst. ich bin nicht so schwer und hatte deswegen bisher keine probleme. 

also, von mir bekommt das ghost eine bewertung mit höchstpunktzahl.

allerdings solltest du, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, versuchen beide räder probe zu fahren. wie oben schon gesagt, das eigene gefühl ist entscheidend. egal, was die anderen raten. 
grüße isabel


----------



## izun (6. Juni 2010)

äh, sorry, ich hab mir das AMR 7500 gekauft ... kleiner zahlendreher ... der unterschiede liegt nur in den komponenten ... insofern egal


----------



## nikl69 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Isabell,



> nehme an, wir sind gleich alt. bin auch jahrgang 69....


 

Wie groß bist Du? Ich bin 173cm und hab ne Innenbeinlänge von 86cm, deswegen hab ich auch nie nach Lady Bikes geschaut. Mein Cube hat 20 Zoll und das passt, aber eben die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition würd mich reizen. Ich muss das Oberrohr mal messen aber ich glaube 60cm. An meinem Rad ist die Reba Race mit 100mm, ne Gabel mit 150mm muss ja dann der pure Luxus für mich sein  aber ich möchte nicht immer überlegen müssen wie sie gerade eingstellt ist, das wäre blöd. Am Berg absenken und oben dann wieder raus? nö ne.....



> 120 mm an der gabel ist schon okay, aber es könnte auch was mehr sein


 woran machst Du das fest?


----------



## bikedruid (6. Juni 2010)

Du vergleichst ein  All Mountain mit einem XC Fully. Da kommts ja erstmal drauf an was du fahren möchtest. Das AM von Canyon ist sicher für schneller Abfahrten geeignet und die Gabel kann auf 100 abgesenkt werden was die Klettereigenschaften verbessert. Wenn du aber gleichwertige Bikes vergleichen willst mußt du schon einen Blick aufs Canyon XC werfen und das finde ich ausstattungstechnisch auf jeden Fall besser als das Ghost.Besonders das Gewicht! Gibts auch in der Damenversion.
Was das Oberrohr angeht, so ist das ein Faktor. Die Länge des Vorbaus der Andere. Du kannst bei Canyon immer einen anderen Vorbau bestellen. Längeres Oberrohr bringt meistens einen längeren Radstand, mehr Laufruhe, weniger Wendigkeit. Kürzeres Oberrohr, genau umgekehrt. Die Gesamtlänge, die für deinen Oberkörper und Armlänge entscheident ist, macht die Kombi aus Oberrohr+Vorbaulänge. Das AM ist ja auch Abfahrtstauglicher was der Grund für einen längeres Oberrohr bzw. längeren Radstand ist. 
Hatte bis letzten Oktober das XC und seitdem das AM von Canyon. Beide SUPER!
XC schön leicht und AM gut schnell.

Grüße


----------



## izun (6. Juni 2010)

ich bin ~1.60 gross ... drum ... also, das mit der gabel, richtig, wie bikedruid schreibt, es geht drum, was du fahren willst. ich fahre schon auch mal downhill, aber eher cross country. die mm der federgabel sollten sich nach dem richten, was du damit machst. je mehr mm in der gabel, umso schwieriger "uphill" zu fahren, weil sie dir dann ja ebtgegen kommt, eben, wie du schreibst, absenken, rauf runter ... wenn man das mag, dann ist das bestimmt eine gute lösung. ich mag das nicht so sehr, ständig hin/ her. anstregend genug das mit dem sattel rauf/ runter ... aber hier gibts ja mittlerweile auch schöne lösungen, von denen ich mir bestimmt bald mal eine gönnen werde. noch recht teuer. 

allerdings, je mehr mm in der gabel. desto abfahrtstauglicher, wie bikedruid schreibt. denn wenn dann doch mal ein größeres hindernis kommt, bist du mit 150 mm besser dran als mit weniger. aber hier spielt auch dein gewicht mit rein. ich bin leicht und komm deswegen mit 120 gut hin. dh bis ich mal zum anschlag komm, das dauert... klar, kann man die gabel weicher oder härter machen. allerdings wenn zu hart, nur damit 120 mm reichen, dann macht das fahren keinen spass. du schreibst, du bist etwas größer, nehme an etwas schwerer, dann ist es schon eine überlegung wert mehr mm zu nehmen. ich wiege ~53 kilo. 

ich kann dir nur den tipp geben, wie bereits gesagt, überleg dir, was du fahredann fällt sich die entscheidung vermutlich von alleine.


----------



## nikl69 (6. Juni 2010)

> Du vergleichst ein All Mountain mit einem XC Fully


 Das ist mir nicht bewusst, sind beide unter All Mountain aufgeführt, aber wie auch immer, XC will ich nicht. Ich fahre gern runter aber dafür muss ich ja erstmal rauf.... 
Ich hab gestern erst mein Cube an seine und meine grenzen gebracht, es ging heftig bergab und das hat schon fast weh getan ( ich kannte den Trail nicht), war aber trotzdem Geil  
Dafür soll also das Fully auf jeden Fall geeignet sein, für andere Wege hab ich ja eins.


----------



## bikedruid (6. Juni 2010)

120mm sind schon für einiges gut. Da nehmen sich die bikes nichts. Das Ghost hat 120 vo/hi und das Canyon Nerve XC auch.
Das kannst nicht mit deinem Hardtail vergleichen. Fahr mit meinem AM die selben Wege wie mim XC vorher nur schneller 
Das AM hat hi 140 und vo 150. Außerdem sind die Reifen und Felgen fetter, was ebenfalls für mehr Downhillsicherheit steht. Wenn du noch nie ein 120mm bike gefahren bist, wirste auch keinen richtigen Unterschied zu einem 140mm bike merken. Gegenüber deinem Hardtail sind beide bikes bergab wesentlich angenehmer. Das eine einfach nur schneller.
Wenn Gewicht eine Rolle für dich spielt, nimm das Nerve XC. Da kannst die Gabel nicht verstellen und fährst überall recht locker. Beim AM mußte das nur wenn du wirklich länger Anstiege hast wie bei mir im Schwarzwald. Da verstell ich die Gabel nur einmal runter und wieder rauf und fahre 3 Stunden  
Hier gibts halt 1000 Hm am Stück. Ohne Absenkung würd ich kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 

Mein Favorit ist das Canyon Am und wie ich jetzt gesehen hab ist das absenken auch nur ein Dreh.

@bikedruid

wenn Du beide hattest, auf welchem war die Sitzposition bequemer? auf dem AM, oder?


----------



## Schneeflocke (6. Juni 2010)

Würde an deiner Stelle das Canyon Bike nehmen. Habe mich bis vor kurzem oft über mein altes Ghost Fully (140 mm Federweg) geärgert, der Rahmen war unnötig schwer und die Hinterbaudämpfung hat mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Inzwischen bin ich auch wieder bei Canyon gelandet...
Ev. kannst du den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren tauschen lassen? Das war bei meinem Canyon Nerve XC vor ein paar Jahren möglich und die Geo hatte dann super gepasst.


----------



## Nuala (6. Juni 2010)

also ich wiege knapp 60 kg und nutze die 150mm-federweg voll aus! in leogang bin ich echt schon an die grenzen meines rades gekommen... ich hätte gerne 170mm-federweg;-) und an das bergauf-treten gewöhnt man sich!


----------



## bikedruid (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das XC mit ner verstellbaren Gabel umgebaut damit die Sitzposition etwas aufrechter wird. Hatte dann eine 100-130mm Gabel drin. Das war schon ganz gut. Hatte aber auch Modell 07 mit nur 100mm vorne und 115mm hinten!
Das AM hat einen kürzeren Vorbau als Serie. Habe es in L genommen und nen 75mm Vorbau dran gemacht. Den bekam ich von Canyon gegen 20 Euro Aufpreis zu dem anderen dazu gelegt. 
Darum finde ich die Sitzposition nicht so anders als beim XC das einen M Rahmen hatte und nen 105mm Vorbau. Die Fahreigenschaften jedoch unterscheiden sich schon sehr. Klar aber bei den versch Rahmenhöhen, Federwegen und Laufrädern.
Das AM ist schon ein Traum, vorallem mein AM 9 HS ( Mod. 09 ) mit dem geilen DT LRS .
Der Federwegstellknopf hat nur 3 Positionen und läßt sich während der Fahrt leicht umstellen. Find ich kein Problem. Die Fox Dämpfer sind auch super und mit Lockout toll zu fahren. Alles in Allem ein absoluter Kauftip!!
Allerdings würde ich wg der Ausstattung auf jeden Fall das AM 7 nehmen. Lohnt sich!
In Grün echt cool.


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

kann bikedruid nur zustimmen, die Talas kannste doch auch verstellen von 150 auf 130 oder 110. Hab auch ne Talas bei mir dran, wenns mehr bergrunter geht, stell ich die auf 140 (hab noch nen älteres Modell..), ansonsten steht se auf 100mm. Das Absenken geht schnell, beim Hochstellen zweimal am Lenker ziehen, dann ist sie einsatzbereit. 
Foxdämpfer sind 1a, noch keine Probleme mit gehabt, mit den verschiedenen ProPedal-Einstellungen auch einstellbar, wie man ihn gerne hätte (etwas weicher oder härter oder ganz aus...).
Was du allerdings berücksichtigen solltest, es ist ein Versenderbike.
Wenn du was dran hast, musste es nach Koblenz schicken/bringen. Oder du hast einen netten Bikehändler um die Ecke... Gehts dann allerdings um Garantiefälle, ist dein Bike erstmal für 1-2 Wochen in Koblenz. 
Dafür sind die halt vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach super.

Viel Spaß bei der Qual der Wahl 
Melle


----------



## Freckles (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Nikl69,
weiß nicht, wo du wohnst, aber hast du schon mal an das Slide 140 von Radon gedacht? http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-140-Series_id_6283_.htm
Der Laden (H+S Bikediscount) ist in Bonn.
Ich will mir auch ein Fully kaufen und schwanke ebenso zwischen, Radon, Canyon AM oder Ghost AM 5700 ...  bin 165cm (77cm Beinlänge) und habe das Ghost in Willingen probegefahren (44cm), das hat sich echt super angefühlt. Das Canyon AM in 16,5" ist leider etwas hoch .... und das Slide muss ich mir noch ausleihen, um mal eine ausgiebige Probefahrt zu machen. Das Rose Verdita Green war auch nicht schlecht, aber recht schwer.
Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maitree (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Freckles,
ich bin auch grad am Suchen und habe das Ghost AMR 7500 probegefahren. War ganz begeistert. Versenderbike möchte ich nicht. Und das Cube ams wls pro hat mir nicht ganz so gut gelegen.
Findest du das Ghost AMR mit 12,1 kg zu schwer? Ich kann mich so schwer entscheiden.
Manchmal denke ich, ob ich doch mit einem Hardtail besser fahre, weil einfach leichter und vielleicht handlicher? Ich fahre nicht gerade Trails, sondern im Mittelgebirge Wald- und Wiesenwege und auch mal nur Asphalt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Freckles (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Maitree,
nee, 12,1 kg ist doch nicht schwer! Hmm, Hardtail oder Fully kann wohl endlos diskutieren. Das musst du selbst wissen, ich hätte gern ein AM Fully, weil ich lieber Trails und bergab fahre , obwohl das natürlich auch mit meinem Hardtail geht. 
Viel Glück!
Angela


----------



## nikl69 (16. Juni 2010)

@Freckles

hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Schönes Rad, vorallem gut ausgestattet für einen wirklich guten Preis. Das einzige was mich stört ist der Vorbau. Beim Canyon passt mir irgendwie alles.

@maitree

12,1 Kilo ist doch klasse für ein Fully


----------

